# Hey :)



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been on the forum for awhile, but I just wanted to get to know some of you out there. Mainly those of you who are between the ages of 14 and 18.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha i've been on the forum for awhile. But I just wanted to get a friendly post started. I just feel like when asking for advice some drama always gets started so i thought maybe this would be a good way to all take a relax and talk about different things, and become more or less "friends"


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello! Nice to meet you; you're someone around my age!!!  I'm 15 but will be 16 in March. I look forward to getting a car and being able to drive up to see my horseys myself, cuz they are 25 minutes away. I own a Tennessee Walker and three miniatures. Do you own, lease, or just ride?

See ya later!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

I turn 17 in march  haha and one of my horses are 25- 30 minutes away too ! for awhile i just rode. i showed one horse in particular. he wasn't mine but they considered him mine because he only responded to me  I'm 16 but don't have my license yet because my parents won't let me get it


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

So we're only about a year apart and share a month.  

What breed of horse do ya own? Do you still show your own horses? I want to show someday but my horse isn't up to it yet. We're getting close though. I guess that's the price you pay for buying a green horse--you have to wait forever to do anything!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha this past summer I rode and showed someone elses horse he was a beautiful half arab that i love very much and will continue showing. And I also recently starting working with a paint mare and an appy mare.  I might be buying the paint mare sometime soon  and yess i still show and I love showing. and you can always just go into green rider classes ! Or even do showmanship !


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, cool. I hope you get the paint! 

Maybe next year I can show a little; I've always wanted to. Brandy _is_ getting there! I've started teaching her some bridleless in confined spaces like the barn and roundpen, and I practice a little in the arena too. The main problem is that she gets so wound up in unfamiliar situations.

I'm also very interested in competitive trail riding--I think it would be a lot of fun and a good experience. And doing it with a gaited horse should be easier than a non-gaited one. She can go faster than other horses long-trotting, and I don't have to post! Ha ha.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

